# My Black Lab



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

This is my lab Baxter. He is 2 years old. He lives with 2 shih tzus and has no idea he is not a lap dog. There have been many times that he has climbed right up into my lap while I was trying to watch tv.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's one good looking lab you've got there!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well thank you very much!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy! So where are pics of the shih tzus?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I'm sure he just wants to be treated the same as those other dogs hahahhahaha he doesn't know there is a difference.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

kathylcsw said:


> He is a very handsome boy! So where are pics of the shih tzus?


I have tried so hard to get them but they are so squirmy. Haha. I will see what I can do about getting a picture of all three of them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Well I'm sure he just wants to be treated the same as those other dogs hahahhahaha he doesn't know there is a difference.


Haha. Ya he has no idea that he is huge. I don't mind it though. Its pretty funny.


----------

